# Blue/ Green eyeshadow on (yellow skin toned) Asian eyes



## maeonsaturday (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm Asian, yellow skin tones, dark brown, medium-sized eyes with double eyelids, and I can't seem to see any blue or green eyeshadows working wonderfully on anyone who looks like me. Google showed up nothing I was particularly impressed by. I'm happy to forgo blue eyeshadows but do any shade of green eyeshadow work especially well on Asians with yellow skin tones? Teal? Olive?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 14, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> I'm Asian, yellow skin tones, dark brown, medium-sized eyes with double eyelids, and I can't seem to see any blue or green eyeshadows working wonderfully on anyone who looks like me. Google showed up nothing I was particularly impressed by. I'm happy to forgo blue eyeshadows but do any shade of green eyeshadow work especially well on Asians with yellow skin tones? Teal? Olive?


    Perhaps this You Tube video can help.  RaeViewer is a really good blogger.  This video is with Tom Ford's Emerald 
   Lust eyeshadow palette.  HTHs!!!
     https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iY-vemVDmhg


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 14, 2015)

Here's another---same palette:  http://www.wildmixed.com/?p=57


----------

